# Hi from San Jose



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

I'm a newbie from San Jose CA. I started my haunt last year with a fog spewing cauldron, a faux fire and a collection of sounds I put together with Audacity. I had to take a professional exam in April and started to plan this year's haunt to relax from studying. I am planning to add a Cauldron Creep, better lighting, and more static props. It's nice to know there are others out there that are already working on their haunts, my friends think I'm crazy!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome!
Are you a member of CalHaunts Norcal? If not, you should check them out. It's a great group of haunters. You can stop by their booth at the Maker Faire in San Mateo the weekend of the 20th and talk to some members to get a feel for it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Stinky. Your friends are right, you are crazy. We all are here at Hauntforum, that's why we get along so well. So join in with like minded people to build props and share ideas. Halloween rocks!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcomes! I'll definitely check out the Norcal Haunters, but unfortunately I booked our first camping trip of the year the same weekend as the Maker Faire.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome stinky pete!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Stinky Pete! Nice to have you.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome, welcome! The best thing about this ol' joint is - NO ONE is crazy here!!!!


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Stinky Pete said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes! I'll definitely check out the Norcal Haunters, but unfortunately I booked our first camping trip of the year the same weekend as the Maker Faire.


No worries Pete, the June workshop is pretty close to you too. We're doing corpsing with pantyhose (I assume as a corpsing medium... I don't have the legs to wear them) at Leo Geskey's house in San Jose. Meetings are always on the third Saturday of the month, except in October, December, and in cases like this where something like the Makers Faire conflicts.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Stinky!


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

I'm a member of several non-Halloween forums and I've never had this kind of welcome. THANKS!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I told you, it's cause we are crazy, no matter what Dixie tries to tell you.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)

Welcome !!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!!


----------

